# Herbtana, cure for fish parasites?



## noledoc (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello folks,
My 20 gal guppy/platy heavily planted tank has become over crowded. I do a 50% water change weekly to get the nitrates to 30 - 40 ppm but still I have too many fish. While I was preparing another tank to reduce the stock, I noticed that a few of my guppies had developed what appeared to be single raised scales scattered on their bodies, most appearing on the dorsum. They werent easy to see except in certain light. These fish would scratch/rub themselves on objects and began looking sickly in general. None died or appeared to be forming visible lesions otherwise.
I consulted and decided it was more similar to velvet or at least some sort of water-parameter driven parasite. I purchased "Herbtana" from Drs Smith n Foster. I'll paste below the description from their site. My requests for help include: does it work? Does this sound like velvet?
Many thanks.

"Natural treatment for fresh or saltwater aquarium fish
*	Effectively treats numerous aquarium parasite diseases
*	Herbal alternative to harsh, chemical anti-parasite medications
Rethink and take the natural approach to parasite disease treatment. Microbe-Lift Herbtana is a unique herbal expellant that provides safe control of parasitic skin flukes (gyrodactylus), gill flukes (dactylogyrus), ich (ichthyophthirius multifillis), oodinum, costia (ichthyobodo necater), chilonella and trichodina. Traditional aquarium medications commonly rely on biocides to kill parasites. Though effective, these harsh chemicals often affect non-target organisms including beneficial nitrifying bacteria. Nontoxic and biodegradable Herbtana does not affect nitrifying bacteria. When used as directed, Herbtana is safe for all saltwater, freshwater, and brackish water aquarium fish. Also reef-safe and safe for plants. 16 oz treats 236 gallons for 10 days.

Herbtana causes the removal or dropping of parasites from their host. During treatment, parasites are unable to return to the host and starve. While Microbe-Lift Herbtana does not directly kill parasites, it is ultimately responsible for parasite death.


----------



## rvo (Jan 16, 2012)

*Herbtana / Microbe-lift*

I used it to treat my Valentino Puffer directly in 24 gal tank with other species, he was almost dying with bad looking at the time. After 3-4 days of treatment, he started moving and eating but kept sleeping a lot, then but he was completely covered after 9 days and now eating like crazy. This product does not hurt other fish. I strongly recommend this product.



noledoc said:


> Hello folks,
> My 20 gal guppy/platy heavily planted tank has become over crowded. I do a 50% water change weekly to get the nitrates to 30 - 40 ppm but still I have too many fish. While I was preparing another tank to reduce the stock, I noticed that a few of my guppies had developed what appeared to be single raised scales scattered on their bodies, most appearing on the dorsum. They werent easy to see except in certain light. These fish would scratch/rub themselves on objects and began looking sickly in general. None died or appeared to be forming visible lesions otherwise.
> I consulted and decided it was more similar to velvet or at least some sort of water-parameter driven parasite. I purchased "Herbtana" from Drs Smith n Foster. I'll paste below the description from their site. My requests for help include: does it work? Does this sound like velvet?
> Many thanks.
> ...


----------

